# Pumptrack Saarbrücken



## sk8-ben (5. Juni 2012)

Nach langer Arbeit ist es vollbracht: Das Saarland hat endlich einen legalen, öffentlichen amtlichen Pumptrack in mitten der Landeshauptstadt!

www.pumptrack-sb.de

Offizielle Eröffnungszeremonie folgt.


----------



## v.s (7. Juni 2012)

Hallo!

Und wo genau in SB?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sk8-ben (8. Juni 2012)

St. Arnual, am alten Marktplatz direkt hinter der Kirche


----------



## Blocko (9. Juni 2012)

schön gemacht! selbst bei Dauerregen sind die Jungs am Start. 

Ort:
http://goo.gl/maps/9qXm


----------



## cpetit (13. Juni 2012)

Was man bis jetzt auf den Bildern erkennen kann, wird das bestimmt eine Spaßige Strecke. 

Bin schon auf die Eröffnung gespannt.


----------



## sk8-ben (18. Juni 2012)




----------



## sk8-ben (24. Juni 2012)

Kleiner Openingteaser:

https://vimeo.com/44380671


----------



## HardRock07 (15. Juli 2012)

Fettes Danke für eure Mühen Jungs und Mädels!
Hab den Track heute mal "erfahren" , macht tierisch Laune und vorallem " Bummsall' ".


----------



## -Bluna- (16. Juli 2012)




----------



## cpetit (17. Juli 2012)

Ein paar Bilder vom Eröffungstag.  Schöne Strecke habt ihr da gebaut. 

Mehr Bilder gibt es im Blog zu sehen.


----------



## cpetit (23. Juli 2012)

Hey,

unser Fotostammtisch möchte gerne am 02.08. August um 19 Uhr gerne ein paar Sportbilder auf der Strecke machen. Dafür suchen wir einen Radler der sich gerne Ablichten möchte. 

Wer also Lust auf ein paar Bilder von sich hat der kann mir gerne eine PN mailen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HardRock07 (23. Juli 2012)

Ich glaube, da wirst du wohl mehr als nur ein Motiv(ierten) finden, auch ohne Anmeldung  .


----------



## cpetit (24. Juli 2012)

HardRock07 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, da wirst du wohl mehr als nur ein Motiv(ierten) finden, auch ohne Anmeldung  .



Besser ist es aber, wenn man einen festen Biker zur Verfügung hat um mit ihm alles durch zu sprechen was man gerne machen möchte.


----------



## de_Lang (7. August 2012)

Am PumpTrack SB ist immer jemand auf zwei Rädern zu finden,ausser es regnet wie aus Eimern!


----------



## dbdaniel (26. April 2013)

War Gestern das erste Mal da. Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht und war sehr anstrengend.

Ein Großes DANKE dafür!


----------



## sk8-ben (19. Februar 2014)

Anfang April wird es wieder eine Instandsetzungs-Aktion geben. 
Weitere Infos hier:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/175760405771161/
http://www.soulrider-ev.de/verein/pumptrack-saarbrucken/

Die Grundstrucktur wird komplett nachmodelliert und im Anschluss ein komplett neuer Fahrbahnbelag aufgetragen.
Im Anschluss findet wieder ein Race-Event mit Grillung etc. statt. Manpower wird immer benötigt und es wäre schön, wenn der ein oder andere Unterstützer den Weg zu uns finden würde.

Bis dahin Cheers!


----------



## sk8-ben (2. April 2014)

http://www.soulrider-ev.de/gentlemen-we-can-rebuild-him-pumptrack-2k14/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koohgie (20. März 2016)

Wir hatten gestern eine build Aktion, Track ist fast wie neu. Danke an alle Helfer.....


----------



## Koohgie (20. März 2016)




----------

